
Nostromo: CLI for Building Powerful Aliases - saheljalal
https://nostromo.sh/
======
saheljalal
Hey all, I've been working on this tool for a bit to help simplify CLI
workflows for developers and wanted to share. I think it could be useful so
hoping to get feedback. Thanks!

------
blcarson
What's the terminal wrapper/gui/whatever you're using in the demo? That setup
looks slick.

~~~
saheljalal
If you mean the prompt, that's p10k which is also awesome:
[https://github.com/romkatv/powerlevel10k](https://github.com/romkatv/powerlevel10k)

~~~
blcarson
Yeah that's the one - thanks!

------
rocks7ar
Looks awesome

